# Riding the Sun Coast and Pinellas MUTs



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We have slowly been expanding the range of our rides in Florida with the idea in mind that we can become as familiar with the area as we are around DC. Eventually we ought to be able to go on multi day rides without needing route slips.

So far we had managed to get as far east as Brooksville but we really want to figure out how to ride to Tampa and St Petersburg.

So with a little bit of internet exploring we found a couple of long MUTs; the Suncoast which starts pretty near Brooksville and heads south for 40 miles and the Pinellas which starts in Tarpon Springs about 15 miles from the south end of the Suncoast MUT and goes all the way to St Pete-about 35 miles.

We decided to check them out and see if we could string them together.....

First the Suncoast Trail.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Suncoast Trail was built as part of the Suncoast Toll road. It runs mostly alongside the 4-6 lane turnpike.

The riding was actually very fine, we did a round trip starting at the southern trailhead. Good thing too as the further we got north the less there was in the way of water or food stops (or other riders). The south end was busy and sort of surburban, the north end was quiet and rural. 

The intersections were very well designed and quite safe for cyclists who are willing to obey the laws. For this ride that would be us!

We enjoyed the riding, it is a trail that you can go fast on (at least in the middle of the week when we visited). There where just enough curves and hills to keep it feeling fresh and if you got bored you could always watch the crazies on the highway.

Speaking of going fast....... Miss M put the hammer down after lunch (I gotta think about running a higher gear).

By the time dinner rolled around we were hungry!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Gosh that food looks good. It would be so nice to have a long MUT to ride on.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We had dinner (Greek-mmmmm good!) in Tarpon Springs on the Gulf Coast.

Dark and early the next morning we headed out to explore the Pinellas Trail. We really didn't know what to expect.

We knew it was an older Rail-Trail conversion that ran through a non-stop string of beach communities along the Gulf Coast, and that is about all we knew. We expected a lot more congestion and intersections than we had on the Suncoast Trail. What we didn't expect was the high quality of the intersection controls and what we really didn't expect was all the dedicated long overpasses.

We were amazed!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The day before on the Southcoast Trail as the day wore on the trail became deserted. Not so on the coastal Pinellas Trail. More and more folks of all kinds came out as we rode along.

Speedy cyclists looking to go fast, families, kids, walkers, joggers, lots of older folks (older than us even :yikes, roller bladers, dopers. You name it, they were out there.

Still, everyone on the trail seemed to obey the rules of the road and we rarely had to do anything drastic as we rolled along.

The whole time we were amazed at how much better riding this was than the MUTs around DC. And those wonderful overpasses......

Bottom line is that we had great fun both days and it is quite likely that when we return in the fall we will be able to ride from home to St Pete and Tampa in a couple of days. Spring training anyone?


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

excellent report n pics!
The only rail trail I've done in FL is the one going from St. Marks to Tallahassee (<20miles long), when I was doing research on that part of the coast. 
If you head up that way, Wakulla Springs state park is a refreshing swim! And there's good smoked mullet to be found along with grouper sammiches at lots of places near the coast. Oh, can't forget the excellent tupelo honey!

The coastal hwy doesn't appear very bike friendly up there, as with most small state hwy's up in the armpit/panhandle area.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Somebody's not staying left. 

What's with all the off-center striping? Seems a little inconsistent...bikes right sometimes, left others, wider lane on one side sometimes, but not always. Do you find it works?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

KWL said:


> ....Somebody's not staying left.
> 
> What's with all the off-center striping? Seems a little inconsistent...bikes right sometimes, left others, wider lane on one side sometimes, but not always. Do you find it works?


Well I can tell you it seemed a whole lot safer than the Mt Vernon trail. When there was foot traffic cyclists seemed to slow a bit and move over, no peds just act like you are on a wide trail.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Bike and MUT envy, all in one. Great photos!


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

*I ride often on the Suncoast...*

The Suncoast is my go to trail for getting in long miles. The trailhead at SR54 is just 3 miles from my home and I try to get there 3 or 4 times a week. The Pinellas trail is a couple of miles from the bike shop that employs me. I rarely ride that one since it doesn't help with my bike commuting to and from work. Good to see you in my neck of the woods, MB1


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

We nearly rode those trails for our honeymoon last year, so thanks for the report. We opted instead for up around the Suwanee River area instead, which I'm sure you'll get to eventually.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

when can i visit?

rail trail hall of fame? interesting.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We've got great MUTs here too. Yeah, they're only a couple of miles long at best before ending in weird places, yeah the pavement has willows growing through it, yeah, there's bums sleeping on it, yeah, there's geese pooping on it, yeah, sometimes it disappears into urban sprawl, but heck, it's our MUT!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

smallmig said:


> The Suncoast is my go to trail for getting in long miles. The trailhead at SR54 is just 3 miles from my home and I try to get there 3 or 4 times a week. The Pinellas trail is a couple of miles from the bike shop that employs me. I rarely ride that one since it doesn't help with my bike commuting to and from work. Good to see you in my neck of the woods, MB1


So, do you think we could find a nice route (or do you know of a nice route) to ride from the south end of the Suncoast trail to the north end of the Pinellas trail?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*bridge?*

Have you ridden across Sunshine Skyway Bridge, or are bikes not allowed?

Also, where are you based, now? My parents are in Leesburg.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Have you ridden across Sunshine Skyway Bridge, or are bikes not allowed?
> 
> Also, where are you based, now? My parents are in Leesburg.


We didn't get to the Skyway Bridge, just hit the MUTs and headed home to our winter house in Clermont (about 25 miles south of Leesburg).

BTW still have our place in DC, ought to be heading north in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

MB1 said:


> So, do you think we could find a nice route (or do you know of a nice route) to ride from the south end of the Suncoast trail to the north end of the Pinellas trail?



I have ridden to work from my house, passed the trailhead at SR54 and gone to work in Palm Harbor, stopping at my bike shop which is just a couple of miles from the Pinellas trail where it crosses Tampa Road. I think from that point the north end of the Pinellas is maybe 8 miles. If you like I can give you directions in a private message. All of the roads I take have shoulders and there is even a stretch of about 7 miles along East Lake Road where there is an MUT. Two of the main roads I take are roads that are used by the Suncoast cycling club for their group rides and are considered to be fairly safe. If you do go this route then you owe me a visit at my bike shop.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

smallmig said:


> I have ridden to work from my house, passed the trailhead at SR54 and gone to work in Palm Harbor, stopping at my bike shop which is just a couple of miles from the Pinellas trail where it crosses Tampa Road. I think from that point the north end of the Pinellas is maybe 8 miles. If you like I can give you directions in a private message. All of the roads I take have shoulders and there is even a stretch of about 7 miles along East Lake Road where there is an MUT. Two of the main roads I take are roads that are used by the Suncoast cycling club for their group rides and are considered to be fairly safe. *If you do go this route then you owe me a visit at my bike shop.*


Heck ya! PM me the route and I'll owe you big time! :thumbsup: 

BTW I need another high end fixte, what does your shop carry?


----------



## smallmig (Feb 1, 2007)

*Directions*



MB1 said:


> Heck ya! PM me the route and I'll owe you big time! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW I need another high end fixte, what does your shop carry?


Ok, Please check your PMs for my message and I hope it makes sense to you. Please keep in mind that this is the safest and most direct route that I am aware of. At least it gets you to the Pinellas trail.


----------

